# Has anyone tried Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat litter?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I am yet again on the lookout for a new cat litter. Has anyone tried Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra Scoopable Multi-Cat litter? That name is a doozy.
I recently found that litter on Chewy.com, it was 40lbs for $12.99, which is a really good price. 

Normally I buy 40lbs of Special Kitty litter from Walmart for $10, but honestly, I thought it was good at first, but no, it's not. There is zero odor control and every time one of the cats poops, you smell it STRONGLY (speaking of that, my cats are on high quality grain-free, why does their poop stink so much?!).

I've tried Arm & Hammer and HATED IT. NEVER AGAIN. I've also tried Tidy Cats but that litter makes little "poo balls" and I don't like it, and I've used Fresh Step Multi-Cats, and I loved the clumping power, but it was very dusty and very perfumey and I can't find the unscented type.....plus it's very expensive.

I must use a clumping litter, none of that wood pellets or whatever type, because I use an Omega Paw roll n' clean litter box.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Just switched from fresh step to dr elsy's, and I freaking love it. Clumps very well, no plume of dust when I pour it in, and no horrific perfume scent. I think it tracks less as well. Some people have complained that it can smell, but I have never had any issues, but I do scoop twice a day. 

And it's so cheap, you should definitely try it out! I just love it lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I've used Precious Cat (the blue bag) for maybe 8 months now and I'm happy with it. I have two cats in a small apartment and it has worked well for us. It has good odor control (provided the cats cover their business), clumps well, and has almost no dust compared to other brands I have used. I completely change out the litter about every 4-6 weeks because I find that it does start to hold smell a little after a few weeks of use (but I think that's the case with most litters, even World's Best). With other brands, I had to mop the bathroom every other day because of dust settling on everything, but I don't have any issues with Precious Cat and dust, which is great.

The price on Chewy is also good- I usually pay about $18/40 lb bag at the pet store. I might have to include a bag of litter in my next food order from Chewy if it's still at $12.99!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I switched from Tidy Cats to Dr Elseys, and I wouldn't go back. Practically no dust, stronger clumps. Lots of comments on this litter in the other litter threads


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/149798-dr-elseys.html


----------

